# Any user reports on the Ultegra 6700?



## raduray (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm particularly interested in whether the new geometry is friendlier to smaller hands.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Have you looked for reports on 7900, I'd think the shape of the shifters was the same or pretty close.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

6700 shifters have adjustable reachand similar in size to 7900. Best ergo fitting shimano shifters I tried are Di2 due to less mechanical parts in them to keep the size small.


----------



## xxxxx (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, I've done two rides on it now. Most notable improvements are:
1. front shifting is super smooth
2. ergonomics of levers are better
3. looks better in person than in online pics
4. it comes with 2 set of shims for the levers if you have small hands


----------



## CalfeeMan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Agree..*

I have two rides and 50 miles on the newly installed 6700 group and I am very impressed. The design of the 7900 has trickled into this version of the Ultegra group...most notably the crank and shifters. I will agree with the prevous post that the aesthetics, in my opinion are really quite stunning. I think they look much better in person than in the pictures. Also, the ergonomics of the shifters are very good and do come with adjustable shims to acccomadate various hand sizes. The most impressive thing in my mind is the performance...shifts are quick and flawless. I will post an update after more miles and experience but after first two rides, I am very impressed. 

The only negative so far is the stopping power on the brake calipers seem a little less powerful than previous Ultegra groups, but I may have a pad issue. More to follow on this point.


----------



## rumatt (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd be curious to hear more experiences from anyone who has used both 6700 and 7900. I've heard that 6700 has fixed a few of the issues people have observed with 7900 (rattles, FD cable slack, etc).

I also know that 7900 front derailleur is trimless, but I believe 6700 still has a trim. But having the trim might be a benefit if keeping the DA in tune enough to avoid rubbing is troublesome.

I'm trying to decide between 6700 and 7900 and I'm leaning toward 6700. I could use more input on whether that's silly.


----------



## xxxxx (Oct 31, 2008)

Although the FD has trim, I never need it unless I am completely cross chaining. It is nice to have the option though...


----------



## rumatt (Sep 13, 2009)

xxxxx said:


> Although the FD has trim, I never need it unless I am completely cross chaining. It is nice to have the option though...


So it just creates one more click to push through when you want to shift the FD?


----------

